# Online Color IQ Challenge



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Color Test - Online Color Challenge | X-Rite

This tests your ability to see colors accurately. 
I got a perfect score of zero, which means I got zero errors, absolutely everything correct.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I got 10 wrong, 6 were in the green area and 4 were in the blue-indigo area. 
That was agonizing though, I need to lay down and close my eyes.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

It screens for 'vision deficiency', not IQ. You are not intelligent because you can distinguish between shades of color, and nowhere on the page did it claim that.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Result: 0 mistakes, perfect colour acuity.

I always thought I was pretty crap at these things. It seems not...

I agree though, I now feel as if I'm cross-eyed :shocked:


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Your score: 8 
Gender: Female 
Age range: 20-29 
Best score for your gender and age range: -160 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 198857 

... Yet 0 is the perfect score and 99 apparently is the highest score. Does the person who scored -160 have X-ray vision or something??


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I remember making this taste not so long ago and three times in a row I got a perfect score. And again 0 mistakes. 

Years of making oil paintings showing still life do this to you apparently


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Based on your information, below is how your score compares to those of others with similar demographic information.


Your score: 4
Gender: Female
Age range: 10-15
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

okay, not perfect, but also not bad  Thought I'd be worse. And I'm tired.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

0 wrong.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I quit. The colours hurt my head. I'm going to go take some Tylenol.


----------



## assembly (Feb 27, 2013)

14.... I thought I was better at this, apparently not lol. 
Most were on the mid-greenish end of the blue-green colour range. 

I would like to blame it on my monitor, but probably not hehe.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I just don't have the patience for this kind of thing. One row, sure, but not four.


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

20.

And my eyes hurt. I started out being very diligent about it... but then I just wanted it over with and "that's good enough" was said more than once just to get it over with.


----------

